
Chrome 34 launches with support for responsive images, unprefixed Web Audio - tweakz
http://thenextweb.com/google/2014/04/08/chrome-34-launches-support-responsive-images-unprefixed-web-audio-importing-supervised-users/
======
georgemcbay
The most exciting part of this release is the $1500 I get for reporting a bug!
(YMMV if you are not me).

